# What state are you from?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Just wondering where everyone is from.I'm from Searcy, Arkansas. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Native Floridian....46 years


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Native also for 43 almost 44 years.:toast


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Bay St. Louis and Hattiesburg, Mississippi and proud of it!!!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

born and raised in pensacola.


----------



## keywest18.6 (Oct 14, 2007)

Florala,Alabama ,but have lived all over the u.s. and overseas.Service brat and military service myself.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

LOUISIANA! Damn right, I'm a *******. And proud of it. That's why I left and came to Florida! oke


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I was born in Albany, GA. I consider Pensacola to be home although I currently live in Texas.


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

Born and raised in Sylacauga Alabama till I joined the Navy at 18. Settled in Pensacola 21 years later.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I am originally from the bayous of south La. ******* OH YEAH!!!!!!!! Moved here to pensacola in oct 1992. Best move I have ever made!!!!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Born in Gitmo, Navy Brat moved here in 74 been in fla every since,lived in Clearwater & Orlando for a Few Years But Had to come back To the Panhandle Theres No place Better Than PENSACOLA!!! Just One mans opinon!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Born and raised right here in Pensacola, FL. Although I live in Santa Rosa County now. I've travelled many places only to be glad to be back home.


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

Born in Texas but raised in The Florida Panhandle :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

I am from or is it for the state of desire.


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Shreveport, LA. but stuck in St. Louis until retirement.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Columbus, Ohio

Merry Christmas to ALL!!!:angel:grouphug


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Detrooit baby. I think we were our own state for a while!


----------



## DETAILER (Oct 19, 2007)

MONKEY TOWN,ALABAMA.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Northern Wisconsin


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

spartanburg, South Carolina:sleeping


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Eau Gallie, FL.


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Milton fl

Thats why Im the Boggy Basin Boy.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey I noticed that there is nobody from Arkansas. Either there is nobody from there or they do knot no how two tipe ore sumthn licke that. Or maybe Al Gore forgot to hook up there internet.


----------



## redneck (Oct 4, 2007)

Livermore ky. now richland in. Bet you never heard of either of them.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Foley AL-A-BAMA...... That's all I gott-a say bout thaat.


----------



## speckhunter (Oct 3, 2007)

Originally from Virginia - but been stationed here twice now (95-99 and 2005 to present)...I think somebody's trying to tell me something...


----------



## Snapper King (Oct 4, 2007)

Born and raised in Indiana. Parents moved to P'cola in 1983 and after years of traveling finally settled here in 2001.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

OPELIKA,ALABAMA but was stationed in Pensacola years ago.

You guys are lucky to be so close to the Gulf! With gas prices, it cost me about $180 round trip just to pull the boat down and back. My goal is to move down, One Day Tony


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

the furthest north i have lived is in cantonment and that was to far north for me. (nuttin but apensacola native)


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Clearwater, Fl but will settle down in Southern Al or Pensacola area after the Navy....

Mike


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Old Hickory, Tenn. Grew up fishing the Pensacola area my entire life and settled here in '94 after bouncing everywhere in the Navy.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

buncha yungins...born and raised right here in myrtle grove, p'cola fl 49+ years...wanna know about it?...give me a shout...an escambia hs rebel, 6 yr college plan...still trying to figure out what i wanna be when i grow up...


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Crystal River, FL Florida Cracker.


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Waycross, Georgia


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

born in Norfolk, Va livedin pcola for the past 12 years


----------



## grome (Oct 15, 2007)

Native Floridian --> 1/2 century!


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

Gauting Germany


----------



## bamafan (Oct 15, 2007)

norfolk VA


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Born and raised in Houma, LA.

Joined the Navy right after high school, and ended up getting stationed here in '97. Been here ever since.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Born in Springer, New Mexico. But raised in Apopka, FL...........................................................................


----------



## emeraldcozy (Oct 3, 2007)

Emsdetten, Germany. Been in Pensacola since 1999.


----------



## Gonnamissher (Oct 1, 2007)

Steubenville, Ohio

Home town of Dean Martin and Jimmy the Greek Snyder. Moved to Pensacola in May of 2004. Will definately be my last move. I just love the sun, sand and surf.

Go BUCKEYES !!!!!!


----------



## alx340 (Oct 18, 2007)

native floridian 42 years :usaflag


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Born and raised in the Land of Lincoln, Chicago, Illinois !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Pensacola Native! have lived here all but 4 years of my life. Born at Baptist hospital. i am as far north as i will ever live!!


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Other: We're from Wilmington, North Carolina :toast


----------



## m miles (Oct 1, 2007)

Born in Anchorage, Alaska. Lived in Mobile,Al for a couple of yrs. Been here for 43 yrs.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright... I'll admit it... just THIS ONCE.... YES... I am a DAMN YANKEE!!! hehehehe Born in RI.... and then moved to MA for several years.... then moved around with my parent's with my Dad being in the Marines.... BUTTTTTTT.... in May 2008... I will have lived here 30 years.. more than anywhere else. Plus...I bore a native...she bore a native... so I'm an adopted native.


















MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL... and a VERY HAPPY HEALTHY NEW YEAR!!!


----------



## longhorn (Dec 12, 2007)

TEXAS HOOKEM HORNS


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Native Floridian, grew up in Ocala and lived in Gainesville for 18years- but Ihave also lived in Texas, Mass and Turkey (Army) as well as WA (1.5 years). We really like it here though, big enough but not too big.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Born in pensacola.......lived in new orleans till i was 5 and came back


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 2, 2007)

Well I would guess I am from the Great State of Confusion... Grumpy


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

The green rolling hills of central Massachusetts.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Grumpy, thats funny!!!!


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

The Great Lakes State of Michigan !!!! Happy Holidays !!!!!


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

Alabama. Fished these waters all my life....47 yrs.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *showme parrothead (12/23/2007)*Hey I noticed that there is nobody from Arkansas. Either there is nobody from there or they do knot no how two tipe ore sumthn licke that. Or maybe Al Gore forgot to hook up there internet.


Dont make me come down there, and kick your ass in front of all these people.oke Just kidding, no not really..... Ok I am. 

Little Rock Arkansas but have been all over. Love it here but want to retire down there.:toast


----------



## lil_fisherman (Sep 30, 2007)

Northwest Pennsyltucky...pennsylvania with a tucky attitude and proud of it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Sea-r-cy (12/23/2007)*Just wondering where everyone is from.I'm from Searcy, Arkansas. Sea-r-cy


Paragould, Arkansas

Go Hogs Go!!!


----------



## jared (Nov 6, 2007)

Seguin, Texas-home of KDF rifles(Check them out...Kleingunther Distinguished Firearms)Bet you want one after you see them!


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

born in kentucky (that's why I'm so p a t i e n t; not slow!). raised from 2 months on as a swamp cracka in Juno (down byPalm Beach).


----------



## parrotheadfred (Dec 25, 2007)

Born and raised right here in Pensacola. Not sure but thinking I am somewhere around the 5th or 6th generation of Pensacolian. Rare find these days.


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Born in Nebraska, lived in Pensacola for 36 years, does it make me a transplant!


----------



## tideline_two (Oct 8, 2007)

born and raised in the south carolina lowcountry (murrells inlet). my daughter and her family live in ft. walton and sometimes i visit so i like to keep up with the local fishing down there.


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Born in Bklyn N.Y. Moved a lot in and around N.Y. moved here2 years ago even though we just had our 3 rd Christmas here. Just glad there is no snow just a lot of fishing.,:letsdrink


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

See signature line below.


----------



## Jig n Hawgs (Oct 3, 2007)

Born and raised inKansas, moved to Florida exactly two yearsago. :letsdrink


----------



## allen_perkinson (Nov 17, 2007)

From the big AK... Thats Alaska, not Arkansas. :doh


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

life long "Pacecite" here !


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Born in PA then Dad joined the Army. Lived all over the US then I joined the Navy at tender age of 17. Retired here back in '04 and plan on staying around. Spent more time in the Pensacola area than anywhere else.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Born in FL. but raised in Mobile, I was in Jackson Ms for 5 years and have figured out I would rather be poor than not live on the water!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

PENSACOLA, FL BABY!!!!!!!!!

Born at Baptist Hospital in 1976, grew up in Warrington, graduated Pensacola High School, left home for a dozen years to see what was out there and then brought my happy a$$ back home in May of this year and will never leave again.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">A little slice of Paradise called Pensacola, Ward "P" on Main side NAS 1960.... Yep, another Native.........</DIV>


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Outside of Birmingham, AL. 300 miles to the ocean !!

*ROLL TIDE !!!*


----------



## REELGOOD (Oct 3, 2007)

Birmingham, AL and Pensacola Beach every chance I can get.


----------



## shakeyjr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *parrotheadfred (12/25/2007)*Born and raised right here in Pensacola. Not sure but thinking I am somewhere around the 5th or 6th generation of Pensacolian. Rare find these days.


I am with you parrotheadfred. Born and raised in Milton/Pace. I can go back at least 4-5 generations in Santa Rosa/Okaloosa counties. Spent all but 6 years (Army) right here in NWFL.


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Natice Pensacola Floridian..... :usaflag


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

Born and raised in Virginia, moved to South Carolina, then Savannah GA for a couple years, then Orlando for 2 years. Current girlfriend is in the Navy, so we're probably going to live in a few more places before she retires.


----------



## pfr (Sep 28, 2007)

Born in Belen, New Mexico, Raised inOrlando (Pine Hills), Moved to Cantonment 15 years ago and willlive the rest of my life with my Bride, and finish raising my 4 children,here on my "5 acres in the country"


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Born and raised in Nebraska. Lived there for 50 years. Retired @ 50 and moved to Lillian, Al. Love it down here:clap:clap

Steve Anderson

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey I bet you live in Spanish Cove.


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

No, Carrier Dr. On south of Spanish Cove. Moved down here in July. Steve

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I gotcha. I know where you're at. I used to work in the area a bunch when I was with the utility company. Figured I would pick on ya a bit, seems like most people from up that way move to Spanish Cove.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 28, 2007)

Molino, Florida


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Pensacola/Cantonment Florida!!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Kauai, Hawaii......Now call Navarre home......


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm from Manteo, NC. OBX represent!


----------



## offshorelarry (Oct 9, 2007)

A Damn Yankee from Philadelphia Pa. Moved here in 2001 from Okla.And l love it here.......:usaflag


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

FL


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Ernie - Hawaii

Linda-California


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Talladega, Alabama; spent 20 years in the State of Misery, and finally back to the South in '98."Home at last. Thank God Almighty, I'm home at last!"


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Born and raised in Ocala, FL. Lived in G'ville for 18 years. Been in Pace for almost 3 now.


----------



## foxbo (Oct 4, 2007)

Native of Missouri all my life. Since I've gotten older I don't like the winters anymore, thinking of heading south after I retire.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Mobile Alabama but moved to Pensacola at a fairly young age. Then off to Georgia for 3 years..Then off to Hawaii for 2 years.

Then back to Gulf Breeze for 4 years, then off to Key West for a year.........Then off to Kemah Texas for a year:doh

Man I need to stay my ass put for a little while......Still have a house in Gulf Breeze and man do I miss it!!!


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Independence, Kansas for the first 16 years, 8 in Atlanta, Ga and 15 in Gulf Breeze, Fl. Gulf Breeze is home.


----------



## popeye 1 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm from Arkansas and can type. I have not gotten the wearing shoes thing down yet though,but I do pick a mean banjo and have always sort of had a thing for my cousin(just kidding). Hot Springs Ar Is represented proudly here in P 'cola


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Didn't see confusion :letsdrinkso I guess I will go with Florida (Pensacola)


----------



## Lucky #9 (Jan 5, 2008)

Destin, Florida...just moved back over from the Mobile, Al area. Fished out of Dauphin Island 20 years, now hope for 20 more out of Destin!


----------

